#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Духовный опыт Анагарики Вирагананда

## Ассаджи

Анагарика Вирагананда собирался поделиться описанием своего опыта, и я завершу это дело за него:

https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/viraga...AriyaPhala.pdf

----------

AlexUM (26.12.2018), Alīno (11.07.2019), Raudex (27.12.2018), Айрат (26.12.2018), Ануруддха (26.12.2018), Балдинг (08.01.2019), Бо (29.12.2018), Кивал (27.12.2018), Кокотик (26.12.2018), Крымский (31.12.2018), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2018), Хотсан (26.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2018), Шенпен (26.12.2018), Шуньшунь (29.12.2018), Юй Кан (26.12.2018)

----------


## Айрат

Сссылка на Ядиск на 3 странице не открывается

----------


## Ассаджи

> Сссылка на Ядиск на 3 странице не открывается


Так и должно быть, это просто цитата из письма.

----------


## Кокотик

очень интересное описание практики. автор несколько раз подчеркивает, как изменился его характер с начала описываемых событий, как изменилось мировоззрение и цель жизни. спасибо, Ассаджи, за выложенный текст. скорейшего достижения ниббаны автору

----------

Ассаджи (26.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

Всегда считала достижения  Валерия в практике настоящими и очень глубокими! Это было очевидно по его постам, человеку не было нужды кому то что то доказывать. Благого ему перерождения! Уверена, что у него все хорошо!

----------

Ассаджи (27.12.2018), Иван З. (26.01.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Анагарика Вирагананда собирался поделиться описанием своего опыта, и я завершу это дело за него:
> 
> https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/viraga...AriyaPhala.pdf


Странно, мне не удается открыть файл :Frown:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Странно, мне не удается открыть файл


А какое сообщение выдается?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот интересно, если у человека были такие переживания, но в конце жизни он «превратился в измученного, обессиленного монаха, лишенного света, ясности ума, способности сосредоточения, с нарушением памяти и внимания», то получается, результаты практики могут просто забыться из-за нарушения памяти?

----------


## Ассаджи

По поводу разрешения на аскетические практики:

Став монахом (саманерой) в 2016 году, Анагарика Вираганада сразу попросил своего наставника (Упаджайю)  разрешить ему соблюдать несколько практик дхутанга, в том числе жизнь под деревом, и получил согласие. Его Упаджайе лет под 90, он провел десятки лет в монашестве и посвятил пару десятков лет сложнейшей практике дхутанги - полному отказу от принятия положения лежа.

По поводу подтверждения опыта:

В монастыре На Уяна Анагарика Вирагананда учился у старшего наставника по медитации, Бханте Тхера Арьянанды. Анагарика сообщил Бханте Тхера Арьянанде о полученном опыте и происшедших изменениях, и тот дал очень высокую оценку практике Вирагананды.

----------

Балдинг (02.03.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вот интересно, если у человека были такие переживания, но в конце жизни он «превратился в измученного, обессиленного монаха, лишенного света, ясности ума, способности сосредоточения, с нарушением памяти и внимания», то получается, результаты практики могут просто забыться из-за нарушения памяти?


Во времена Будды некоторые пожилые монахи тоже теряли возможность входить в самадхи из-за болей, но это никак не влияло на их достижения в развитии мудрости.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2018)

----------


## Йен

> Вот интересно, если у человека были такие переживания, но в конце жизни он «превратился в измученного, обессиленного монаха, лишенного света, ясности ума, способности сосредоточения, с нарушением памяти и внимания», то получается, результаты практики могут просто забыться из-за нарушения памяти?


Вообще, когда мудрость развивается через опору на ниббану, то уничтожаются склонности, начиная с уровня сотапанны, которые полностью устранены у араханта, даже если он память потеряет, то анусая, благодаря которым могут возникать определенные килесы, уже нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

> А какое сообщение выдается?


Не удалось открыть файл.... но я попробую не с телефона, а с ноута, может там открою...

----------


## Доня

> По поводу разрешения на аскетические практики:
> 
> Став монахом (саманерой) в 2016 году, Анагарика Вираганада сразу попросил своего наставника (Упаджайю)  разрешить ему соблюдать несколько практик дхутанга, в том числе жизнь под деревом, и получил согласие. Его Упаджайе лет под 90, он провел десятки лет в монашестве и посвятил пару десятков лет сложнейшей практике дхутанги - полному отказу от принятия положения лежа.
> 
> По поводу подтверждения опыта:
> 
> В монастыре На Уяна Анагарика Вирагананда учился у старшего наставника по медитации, Бханте Тхера Арьянанды. Анагарика сообщил Бханте Тхера Арьянанде о полученном опыте и происшедших изменениях, и тот дал очень высокую оценку практике Вирагананды.


И все таки это было роковое решение, учитель это не увидел, к сожалению. Быть может, пыл Валерия нужно было остановить, а так, факт, увы, упрямая вещь...

----------


## Ассаджи

> И все таки это было роковое решение, учитель это не увидел, к сожалению. Быть может, пыл Валерия нужно было остановить, а так, факт, увы, упрямая вещь...


Так Анагарике Вирагананде так или иначе было суждено тяжело болеть, о чем он и написал в своей духовной автобиографии.
Аскетическая практика (дхутанга) в любом случае штука рискованная, но порой необыкновенно помогает.

----------

Доня (27.12.2018), Кокотик (28.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

Прочла описание опыта Валерия. Два момента не нашли состыковки у меня внутри. Первый, это его описание природы в лесу, как одно животное поедает другое, и в этом всем нет ничего трагичного, а все естественно (согласно его видению). И второй момент, его решение остаться жить ради сына, и в тоже время пойти в ретриты, а затем в монахи, ну и тем паче в аскетичные практики, подвергая себя опасностям... не увидела я логики просто. В общем, по чуствоощущениям не хватило мне сострадания и мудрости. Может потому, что этого именно мне реально не хватает, кто знает....

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (29.12.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2018)

----------


## Юй Кан

Что касается поедания одних другими -- это нормально: мир желаний основывается на насилии и на том, что -- в общем случае -- живое питается живым.
И в этом смысле не следует путать самостные эмоционирование, чувствование или там сентименты (типа "птичку жалко") с правильным/бесстрастным состраданием, проявляющимся в форме помощи в ней нуждающемуся.

В отношении же решений, принимаемых человеком в разные моменты жизни, -- это его выбор, судить о котором по меркам недостатка мудрости посторонний попросту не вправе.
У Валерия же мотивация жить/выжить для сына и уход в монашество относились к разным периодам:

Когда память вернулась ко мне, я принял решение, что это тело должно остаться жить – я ощущал сильное чувство ответственности по отношению к сыну (ему тогда было около 3 лет). У его матери была серьезная болезнь почек и она могла умереть и я решил, что должен
остаться из-за сына. Тогда какая-то сила наполнила мое тело и ум. Я понял, что буду жить, почувствовав сильнейшую бодрость в теле и готовность "свернуть горы". Но эта жизнь будет наполнена страданиями. Вскоре возникнет серьезная болезнь, которая сильно помешает моей практике. Это следствия, которые уже созрели, и их не отвратить – буквально "отпечатались в теле". Если бы я прекратил данную жизнь, то смог бы избежать этого.
[...]
Появилась сильная тяга к отшельнической жизни. Немного позже, узнав о возможности стать монахом, без необходимости постоянно платить за это, я стал готовится к монашеству – нужно было закончить мирские дела и обязанности. Стремление к монашеской жизни стало непреодолимым. Стало очень сложно жить мирской жизнью и я стал жить в Центре медитации, а потом и уехал в монастырь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2018)

----------


## Доня

Да ладно Юй Кан, не вам меня укорять в суждениях других. Высказала свое мнение на которое имею право, тем более тема создана для этого обсуждения. Насчет поедания животных и естественности этого процесса я как то не эмоционировала однако, речь шла именно о сострадании. О сострадании к животному, которого поедают живьем и ему очень больно и страшно. Об эмоциях речи нет здесь. И хоть процесс естественный, он не нормальный, не «здоровый» для психики человека. Вряд ли кто то будет спокойно пить чаек если рядом грызут живьем свинью и она визжит. Уверена, что Будда не философствовал бы спокойненько в такой ситуации. А что касается решений, все верно я увидела, отсутствие логической связи в решении жить ради сына, а потом уйти в монахи и этапность именно такая, что вы и подтвердили цитатой.
Вы зря адвоката для Валерия включили!) Я Валерия очень уважаю и преклоняюсь перед его стремлением прийти к цели. Только, имхо, сомневаюсь, что это можно сделать любой ценой.
Ну и за сим, добавлю, в дебаты с вами вступать не стану, чревато это для моей психики...

----------


## Юй Кан

Ладно, Доня, ладно... : )
Не поняли -- так не поняли... Ничо страшного.
Но согласно Тхераваде становятся монахами только отрёкшись от всего, включая, к примеру, привязанности к близким.

На полях: не укоряю, а просто делюсь информацией. Ничего нет и не было личного.
И -- с подступающим к нам всем Новым годом, да. : )

----------


## Балдинг

> И второй момент, его решение остаться жить ради сына, и в тоже время пойти в ретриты, а затем в монахи, ну и тем паче в аскетичные практики, подвергая себя опасностям... не увидела я логики просто.


Здравствуйте, Доня,
Если общественность не возражает, то мне хотелось бы поделиться некоторыми наблюдениями более широкого плана, чем тот или иной конкретный случай.
Сколько-то лет назад, когда мне то и дело подсовывали ссылки на страницу zendao (или что-то в этом роде), в голове периодически мелькала мысль "неужели народ не видит?" Там, насколько мне не изменяет память, главный герой сообщал о четырех несостоявшихся попытках суицида, прежде, чем он обрел утешение "в дхарме". Замечаете парадокс (как бы парадокс)? Учение о прекращении используется наоборот для продления жизни. Как способ приспособления. Или, иными словами, потребление продукта (таблетки) "дзен" позволило особи длить свое бытие и, даже более того, получать от этого удовольствие, и, даже более того, считать свой опыт таковым, каковой можно ставить в пример другим страдальцам.
Это было преамбула.

Тезис. Как мне кажется, "приход" к буддизму от личного негатива (недовольство миром, депрессия и т.п.) -- вид самообмана. Человек обманывает себя, жаждая, в действительности, утешения, какого-то убежища, в целях наоборот продлить свое бытие (сделать его менее невыносимым, заменить пожизненный эцих с гвоздями на пожизненный эцих без гвоздей), чем, по Тхераваде, прекратить бытие целиком, полностью, окончательно и безвозвратно.
И возможны такие ситуации (еще раз повторяю, что не рассматривается частный случай, т.к. книгу не прочел) когда индивидуальное сознание взрослого человека в качестве спасительно соломинки цепляется за детство..., до тех пор пока его эго не найдет того, что его действительно заинтересует, в чем он узрит для себя спасение.

Завершить хочу неточной частью фразы одного востоковеда, когда в отшельники идут от накрытого стола.

----------

Доня (02.01.2019), Кивал (03.01.2019), Хотсан (02.01.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Так Валерий был бхиккху или саманерой?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тезис. Как мне кажется, "приход" к буддизму от личного негатива (недовольство миром, депрессия и т.п.) -- вид самообмана. Человек обманывает себя, жаждая, в действительности, утешения, какого-то убежища, в целях наоборот продлить свое бытие (сделать его менее невыносимым, заменить пожизненный эцих с гвоздями на пожизненный эцих без гвоздей), чем, по Тхераваде, прекратить бытие целиком, полностью, окончательно и безвозвратно.


Можно это обсуждение в другую тему перевести.

Нет никакого самообмана, если человек из-за личного негатива приходит к Дхарме с целью найти убежище и избавиться от этого личного негатива. Это нахождение нужного метода для решения актуальной проблемы, а не самообман.
Вот если человек, придя к Дхарме и узнав, что метод решения его проблемы требует прекратить приятным способом концептуализировать себя, подменяет цель практики Дхармы на другие, более приятные цели, то начинается самообман.
Не важно, идёт ли человек в отшельники от того, что он не может быть счастливым потому что ему нечего есть, или потому что он задолбался есть, в любом случае будет глубокая неудовлетворённость бытием. Без этой неудовлетворённости никто вообще не пришёл бы к Дхарме.
И ещё, если практика Дхармы облегчает жизнь человека и заставляет его действовать более осознанно и адекватно, это не означает, что человек непременно занимается самообманом. Практика Дхармы не обязательно делает жизнь лучше, поэтому практиковать Дхарму для того, чтобы улучшить жизнь — это ошибка. Но если в результате практики улучшается жизнь — это нормально.

----------

Венцеслав (18.02.2019), Доня (02.01.2019), Шуньшунь (02.01.2019)

----------


## Доня

Вопрос главный по опыту собственно в чем у меня. Вот я сижу и думаю, что хочу тоже радикальных продвижений в практике. Сансара мне понятна, восторги людей по поводу бытия не разделяю. У меня все хорошо, только двое детей и мама на мне. Ну не совсем втроем материально, но морально точно. Так вот, могу ли я, имею ли нравственное право забить на привязанность и также пойти по ретритам, а там может и в монашество, вполне возможно, что также смогу ощутить тягу в процессе. Но, если я это сделаю, мои близкие будут нуждаться и морально и материально, как и у Валерия, причем у меня может еще и не так сильно в смысле материально.
Я думаю, что не от привязанности не могу этого сделать, а совесть просто меня «загрызет», и возможно я также уйду, наказав себя по полной какими нибудь страданиями. С привязанностью я справлюсь, а вот с пониманием того, что причиню боль другим, да еще и не способным о себе позаботиться, вот это не даст мне свободного хода. И кстати, возник вопрос, уход в монашество подразумевает вообще согласие близких, особенно нуждающихся или этот момент не учитывался во времена Будды?

----------

Шуньшунь (02.01.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Ладно, Доня, ладно... : )
> Не поняли -- так не поняли... Ничо страшного.
> Но согласно Тхераваде становятся монахами только отрёкшись от всего, включая, к примеру, привязанности к близким.
> 
> На полях: не укоряю, а просто делюсь информацией. Ничего нет и не было личного.
> И -- с подступающим к нам всем Новым годом, да. : )


Вас тоже с Новым годом! Я поняла смысл вашего месседжа. По второму моменту я написала в этой теме, что конкретно я имела ввиду. А вот по состраданию, думаю, вы тоже меня не совсем поняли. Я исходила из того КАК об этом писал Валерий. Именно из его стиля написания, а не в общем от смысла того, о чем он писал. Ну например, если ты пребываешь в ситуации, где видишь с одной стороны естественность ситуации, с другой ее нездоровость. А такое часто случается в нашем мире, то описывая это, обязательно укажешь свое отношение, что меня это в очередной раз поразило страдательностью, к примеру. Ну или пропустила бы эти моменты как сложные и т.д. А там описание как в романе Киплинга, очень отстраненное, спокойное, ну свинью сожрал гепард, завизжала там. И вот, читая, возникло ощущение странности, причем не только у меня, на других сайтах еще был участник, которому тоже показалась здесь странность.  И дело в том, что тут два варианта либо отсутствие сострадания, либо некая художественность. Потому что когда человек на глубоком уровне соприкасается с определенным переживанием, он уже не может быть ни безразличным, ни художественным.
В любом случае, как бы таи ни было, я желаю Валерию счастья в дальнейшем, и уверена, что он дойдет рано или поздно до конца, как и все мы. Просто хочется как можно глубже переварить его жизненный опыт и понять случившиеся с ним. По мне так это трагично очень и вроде бы естественно, смерть ведь, а все равно нездорово, ведь мог бы избежать этого, уверена, что мог, и практику мог бы продлить именно в этой жизни.. как то так..

----------


## Доня

> Здравствуйте, Доня,
> Если общественность не возражает, то мне хотелось бы поделиться некоторыми наблюдениями более широкого плана, чем тот или иной конкретный случай.
> Сколько-то лет назад, когда мне то и дело подсовывали ссылки на страницу zendao (или что-то в этом роде), в голове периодически мелькала мысль "неужели народ не видит?" Там, насколько мне не изменяет память, главный герой сообщал о четырех несостоявшихся попытках суицида, прежде, чем он обрел утешение "в дхарме". Замечаете парадокс (как бы парадокс)? Учение о прекращении используется наоборот для продления жизни. Как способ приспособления. Или, иными словами, потребление продукта (таблетки) "дзен" позволило особи длить свое бытие и, даже более того, получать от этого удовольствие, и, даже более того, считать свой опыт таковым, каковой можно ставить в пример другим страдальцам.
> Это было преамбула.
> 
> Тезис. Как мне кажется, "приход" к буддизму от личного негатива (недовольство миром, депрессия и т.п.) -- вид самообмана. Человек обманывает себя, жаждая, в действительности, утешения, какого-то убежища, в целях наоборот продлить свое бытие (сделать его менее невыносимым, заменить пожизненный эцих с гвоздями на пожизненный эцих без гвоздей), чем, по Тхераваде, прекратить бытие целиком, полностью, окончательно и безвозвратно.
> И возможны такие ситуации (еще раз повторяю, что не рассматривается частный случай, т.к. книгу не прочел) когда индивидуальное сознание взрослого человека в качестве спасительно соломинки цепляется за детство..., до тех пор пока его эго не найдет того, что его действительно заинтересует, в чем он узрит для себя спасение.
> 
> Завершить хочу неточной частью фразы одного востоковеда, когда в отшельники идут от накрытого стола.


С этим согласна, ибо радостное и удовлетворенное уманастроение бывает и этому способствует некий личностный рост. Ведь проблема людей, так называемых сансарных неудачников, в чем, кмк, в том, что их эго раздробленное, больное. Оно, эго, и так ключевая фигура в практике Дхармы, в плане «видения» его иллюзорности. Но для начала нужно его как то собрать во что то целое или по другому, осветить все уголки своего сознания, прежде чем начинать зрить непостоянство. В общем, что «от накрытого стола» будет надежней, я убедилась на собственном опыте. Когда были большие проблемы в жизни, найти то, что нужно не получалось, все оказывалось не действенным. А вот когда наладилось все потихоньку, ессно моими усилиями, тогда как то разума прибавилось и много чего открылось. А учителем именно жизнь была, люди, отношения, постоянные размышления почему так, а не иначе, в чем суть, урок. Постепенно собрала себя во что то более сильное, и только после этого почувствовала, что готова найти духовную практику, которая явится приоритетной в моей жизни, и ощутила ответственность за свое здесь местонахождение.  И да, если чел захотел жить после суицидальных попыток, утешившись в Дхарме, то кмк, она в него наоборот достаточно глубоко проникла, вдохновила. А именно так и надо, без вдохновения сложно идти вперед.

----------

Балдинг (02.01.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.01.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Можно это обсуждение в другую тему перевести.


Здравствуйте, Цхултрим Тращи,
Во-первых, хочу Вам сообщить, что осознал (утро вечера мудренее), что вчера  жестковато вышло.
Во-вторых, вижу свою оплошность, которую последнее время стараюсь контролировать, а тут не углядел. А именно, первое предложение тезиса читается как *все*объемлющее. Разумеется, негатив негативу рознь, самообман самообману рознь, человек человеку рознь. Высказывалась тенденция.
В-третьих, вижу, что нюанс недопонят.
Однако, ввиду непродуктивности дискуссии, предлагаю мой стартовый пост и связанный с ним обмен мнениями, если общественность не возражает, удалить.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

Прочитал внимательно описание опыта Валерия и стало  грустно. Надеюсь, у него хорошее перерождение, все-таки он был, если судить по форуму, неплохим человеком, достаточно благостным.

----------


## Мансур

А есть у кого-нибудь из его близких знакомых график его медитаций? Сколько раз в день он медитировал, длительность медитаций, ходячие или сидячее и так далее... Сколько времени у него ушло на первую джхану? А то в тексте это обходится стороной, может сложиться впечатление, что он сел и сразу в космос.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А есть у кого-нибудь из его близких знакомых график его медитаций? Сколько раз в день он медитировал, длительность медитаций, ходячие или сидячее и так далее... Сколько времени у него ушло на первую джхану? А то в тексте это обходится стороной, может сложиться впечатление, что он сел и сразу в космос.


KPI – наше всё  :Big Grin:

----------

Ануруддха (16.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> KPI – наше всё


Извините, я не понимаю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Извините, я не понимаю.


Ключевые показатели эффективности (англ. Key Performance Indicators, KPI) — показатели деятельности подразделения (предприятия), которые помогают организации в достижении стратегических и тактических (операционных) целей. Использование ключевых показателей эффективности даёт организации возможность оценить своё состояние и помочь в оценке реализации стратегии.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2019), Мансур (16.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019), Шуньшунь (16.02.2019)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А есть у кого-нибудь из его близких знакомых график его медитаций? Сколько раз в день он медитировал, длительность медитаций, ходячие или сидячее и так далее... Сколько времени у него ушло на первую джхану? А то в тексте это обходится стороной, может сложиться впечатление, что он сел и сразу в космос.


Главное вот что, упомянутое в его книге:




> Примечание:* Если коротко, то я с детства, спонтанно, стал учиться сужать свое сознание и расширять его сначала до уровня всего тела, потом до уровня небольшого пространства вокруг тела, потом до уровня комнаты и т. д. В результате я доходил до восприятия бесконечного пространства. Все это сопровождалось ощущением безмолвия в уме, полной неподвижности тела, дыхание и сердцебиение становились незаметными (поверхностными), пропадало ощущение боли. В результате, через годы практики я стал воспринимать бесконечное пространство постоянно, на что бы я не смотрел, на кого бы я не смотрел — я воспринимал прежде всего бесконечное пространство.


Это по сути третья сатипаттхана.

Есть его более подробные сообщения на форумах на эту тему.

----------

Балдинг (17.02.2019), Шуньшунь (16.02.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

На сколько я понимаю Валерий прошел несколько формальных курсов Випассаны - а это весьма жесткий ежедневный график медитаций.

----------


## Мансур

Меня особенно интересует его медитация под деревом... неужто сутками напролет медитировал?

----------


## Яреб

> Я искал новый смысл в жизни. Но не находил его. Все мирские и духовные ценности, да и вообще все ценности казались такими зыбкими, такими ненадежными, такими неустойчивыми, такими пустыми, такими неудовлетворительными (не приносящими полного удовлетворения), такими непостоянными, несущими в себе скрытую опасность, несущими в себе скрытое страдание. Это страдание и опасность было выражено именно в их
> непостоянстве, преходящести, временности, когда после их потери это страдание становиться явным или их обладание вызывает страх их потери. Казалось, что ничего из существующего не может принести удовлетворения. Я просто потерял опору в жизни, мне больше не на что было опереться: сначала мои духовные поиски, которые продолжались с детства лет до 22, закончились неудачей — я не нашел ни одного учения, которое я бы принял, которое бы меня удовлетворило, которое дало бы мне удовлетворение и опору, о котором я мог бы сказать: "да, это то, что я искал". Затем были поиски мирских ценностей, которые также закончились неудачей. Я понял, что нет ничего, что бы принесло подлинное и постоянное, неизменное удовлетворение и подлинное и постоянное и неизменное счастье. 
> 
> Жить было больше незачем — вся жизнь оказалась пуста и бессмысленна.
> ...
> В состоянии глубокого отречения и разочарования жизнью я сел медитировать.


Действительное осознание и переживание дукха. Первая Благородная Истина. Начало и основа. - Вот самое главное. Все что дальше - поиск причин дукха, поиск возможности освобождения от дукха и поиск метода для освобождения и следование ему - это уже логичные следствия. Следствия, которые развивались пропорционально глубине постижения дукха, Первой Благородной Истины.

----------

Шуньшунь (19.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Ключевые показатели эффективности (англ. Key Performance Indicators, KPI) — показатели деятельности подразделения (предприятия), которые помогают организации в достижении стратегических и тактических (операционных) целей. Использование ключевых показателей эффективности даёт организации возможность оценить своё состояние и помочь в оценке реализации стратегии.


Якобы!  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2019)

----------


## ПавелПас

> постижения дукха


Главный результат постижения - процесс постижения и есть страдание.
"Вскрытие показало что больной умер от вскрытия"

----------

Доня (19.02.2019), Фил (18.02.2019)

----------


## Балдинг

> Сообщение от Цхултрим Тращи
> 
> 
> Вот интересно, если у человека были такие переживания, но в конце жизни он «превратился в измученного, обессиленного монаха, лишенного света, ясности ума, способности сосредоточения, с нарушением памяти и внимания», то получается, результаты практики могут просто забыться из-за нарушения памяти?
> 
> 
> Во времена Будды некоторые пожилые монахи тоже теряли возможность входить в самадхи из-за болей, но это никак не влияло на их достижения в развитии мудрости.


Цхултрим Тращи говорит: "... могут забыться из-за нарушения памяти?"

Вы внушаете оптимизм, переводя дискурс к "потере возможности входить в самадхи из-за болей".

Однако, учитывая пункт 12 МН 121:

"12. Он понимает так: «Здесь нет каких бы то ни было беспокойств, которые могли бы исходить от помрачения чувственного желания. Здесь нет каких бы то ни было беспокойств, которые могли бы исходить от помрачения вовлечённости. Здесь нет каких бы то ни было беспокойств, которые могли бы исходить от помрачения неведения. Здесь наличествует *только то* беспокойство, *которое исходит от* шести сфер [чувств], *которые связаны с этим телом и обусловлены жизнью*». Он понимает так: «Это поле восприятия пусто от помрачения чувственного желания. Это поле восприятия пусто от помрачения вовлечённости. Это поле восприятия пусто от помрачения неведения. Здесь наличествует только одна непустотность, а именно та, что исходит от шести сфер [чувств], которые связаны с этим телом и обусловлены жизнью». Так он считает это пустым от того, чего здесь нет; а что касается того, что остаётся, — он понимает, что это наличествует: «Это наличествует». Ананда, это также его подлинное, неискажённое, чистое погружение в пустотность — высшее и непревзойдённое",

логично предположить, что никто не застрахован от забвения пройденного пути ввиду расстройства памяти (где Альцгеймер только частный случай из всех возможных факторов, которыми может быть обусловлена потеря памяти).

----------


## Доня

> логично предположить, что никто не застрахован от забвения пройденного пути ввиду расстройства памяти (где Альцгеймер только частный случай из всех возможных факторов, которыми может быть обусловлена потеря памяти).


Эта тема очень интересовала, только я не Альцгеймера приводила в пример, а смерть. Все же разрушается, а то, что остается и перерождается не факт, что вообще соприкаснулось с теми идеями, что мы все здесь гоняем :Frown:

----------


## Балдинг

> Эта тема очень интересовала, только я не Альцгеймера приводила в пример, а смерть. Все же разрушается, а то, что остается и перерождается не факт, что вообще соприкаснулось с теми идеями, что мы все здесь гоняем


Sorry for off
Припоминаю тот случай. Припоминаю, что отвечал. А если с другой стороны.
Не могли бы (для себя) ухватить свое чувство за хвост и вытянуть всю ящерицу?

Например, как _гипотетический вариант_: мне жаль тех ресурсов, которые я, отнимая их от других* забавных (или даже необходимых) вещей, посвятила изучению концепций, обозначаемых в миру как "буддизм", совершению практических инструкций, обозначаемых в миру словосочетанием "буддийские практики"; поскольку другое живое существо, которое хронологически, согласно усвоенным мною концепциям, должно родиться через некоторое время после моей кончины, в лучшем случае в форме человека [допустим жизнерадостный упитанный бородач на другом континенте] может пройти мимо того компендиума знаний, которые я сейчас накапливаю. => Жадность детектид => то, чем я занимаюсь, не Дхамма

*Дополнительный план. Если Дхамма рассматривается не как безальтернативный, неизбежный, единственно реальный путь для данного конкретного ума здесь и сейчас, то возникает _резонный вопрос_, а зачем собственно этим заниматься?

----------

Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> *Дополнительный план. Если Дхамма рассматривается не как безальтернативный, неизбежный, единственно реальный путь для данного конкретного ума здесь и сейчас, то возникает _резонный вопрос_, а зачем собственно этим заниматься?


Только как этап саморазвития и понимания.
Не исключено, что это будет пройденный этап.

----------

Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Sorry for off
> Припоминаю тот случай. Припоминаю, что отвечал. А если с другой стороны.
> Не могли бы (для себя) ухватить свое чувство за хвост и вытянуть всю ящерицу?
> 
> Например, как _гипотетический вариант_: мне жаль тех ресурсов, которые я, отнимая их от других* забавных (или даже необходимых) вещей, посвятила изучению концепций, обозначаемых в миру как "буддизм", совершению практических инструкций, обозначаемых в миру словосочетанием "буддийские практики"; поскольку другое живое существо, которое хронологически, согласно усвоенным мною концепциям, должно родиться через некоторое время после моей кончины, в лучшем случае в форме человека [допустим жизнерадостный упитанный бородач на другом континенте] может пройти мимо того компендиума знаний, которые я сейчас накапливаю. => Жадность детектид => то, чем я занимаюсь, не Дхамма


Спасибо, что раскрутили!) Только мне не жаль ресурсов, наоборот, готова их отдавать и дальше. В этом плане все хорошо. Просто есть сомнения в своих силах наверное, что удастся достичь результатов.

----------

Балдинг (05.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Спасибо, что раскрутили!) Только мне не жаль ресурсов, наоборот, готова их отдавать и дальше. В этом плане все хорошо. Просто есть сомнения в своих силах наверное, что удастся достичь результатов.


Каких результатов?
(вот конкретно напишите список)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо, что раскрутили!) Только мне не жаль ресурсов, наоборот, готова их отдавать и дальше. В этом плане все хорошо. Просто есть сомнения в своих силах наверное, что удастся достичь результатов.


Есть и "принципы" Калама-сутты.
Да и человек двигающийся к "городу Нск", насколько бы он не продвинулся в пути и где бы не остановился отдохнуть, уже ближе к "городу Нск" чем до того как начал движение или еслиб двигался в направлении к чемуто иному.
И вообще, наши устремления это какраз и относится к тому, что переносится из жизни в жизнь, и что за собой ведёт всё остальное.

----------

Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Да и человек двигающийся к "городу Нск", насколько бы он не продвинулся в пути и где бы не остановился отдохнуть, уже ближе к "городу Нск" чем до того как начал движение или еслиб двигался в направлении к чемуто иному.


Тут вопрос то был, а надо ли ему туда вообще?  :Smilie: 
Но, раз идет - видимо надо, кто же кроме него самого то знает  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2019), Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос главный по опыту собственно в чем у меня. Вот я сижу и думаю, что хочу тоже радикальных продвижений в практике. Сансара мне понятна, восторги людей по поводу бытия не разделяю. У меня все хорошо, только двое детей и мама на мне. Ну не совсем втроем материально, но морально точно. Так вот, могу ли я, имею ли нравственное право забить на привязанность и также пойти по ретритам, а там может и в монашество, вполне возможно, что также смогу ощутить тягу в процессе. Но, если я это сделаю, мои близкие будут нуждаться и морально и материально, как и у Валерия, причем у меня может еще и не так сильно в смысле материально.
> Я думаю, что не от привязанности не могу этого сделать, а совесть просто меня «загрызет», и возможно я также уйду, наказав себя по полной какими нибудь страданиями. С привязанностью я справлюсь, а вот с пониманием того, что причиню боль другим, да еще и не способным о себе позаботиться, вот это не даст мне свободного хода. И кстати, возник вопрос, уход в монашество подразумевает вообще согласие близких, особенно нуждающихся или этот момент не учитывался во времена Будды?


У Валерия был накоплен определенный потенциал, и все, что с ним происходило, его выбор, были естесственными в его положении. 

Человек достигает определенных реализаций только наедине. Даже, например, Цонкапа писал в Трех основах Пути 




> 13. Кроме того, [восприятие] видимых проявлений избавляет от крайности «бытия» (этернализма).
> А [постижение] пустоты — от крайности «небытия» (нигилизма).
> Когда видишь, что пустота проявляется как причина и следствие, 
> Более не впадаешь ни в одну, ни в другую крайность.
> 
> 14. Когда ты правильно уяснил 
> Важнейшие моменты трех основ пути,
> Сын мой, отправляйся в уединение, породи радостное усердие
> И быстро приди к высшей духовной цели.


Его уже ничего не держит и ничего не волнует. Он старается защитить своих близких финансово, если может, но близкие все равно как-то выживали бы, точно также, как, например, умри он в одночасье. У близких Валерия были рядом и другие члены семьи. А больной человек уже не может уделять время другим, тем более, когда он знает, что им он особо не поможет, и задачу свою не выполнит. УЖе нет ни малейшего колебания. Нет размышлений. Все четко, - спрашиваешь внутри себя и получаешь ответ.

Я тоже считаю, что надо защитить своих детей и стариков. Кстати, тебя не возьмут в монахи, если есть слабые и больные на твоем попечении. Но у Валерия не было задачи пойти в монахи. У него была задача достичь реализации в практике. Такие, как он, - редки.

----------

Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Тут вопрос то был, а надо ли ему туда вообще? 
> Но, раз идет - видимо надо, кто же кроме него самого то знает


Что значит надо ли ему вообще? :EEK!:  Надо ли мне избавиться от страданий? Конечно надо.

----------


## Доня

> У Валерия был накоплен определенный потенциал, и все, что с ним происходило, его выбор, были естесственными в его положении. 
> 
> Человек достигает определенных реализаций только наедине. Даже, например, Цонкапа писал в Трех основах Пути 
> 
> 
> 
> Его уже ничего не держит и ничего не волнует. Он старается защитить своих близких финансово, если может, но близкие все равно как-то выживали бы, точно также, как, например, умри он в одночасье. У близких Валерия были рядом и другие члены семьи. А больной человек уже не может уделять время другим, тем более, когда он знает, что им он особо не поможет, и задачу свою не выполнит. УЖе нет ни малейшего колебания. Нет размышлений. Все четко, - спрашиваешь внутри себя и получаешь ответ.
> 
> Я тоже считаю, что надо защитить своих детей и стариков. Кстати, тебя не возьмут в монахи, если есть слабые и больные на твоем попечении. Но у Валерия не было задачи пойти в монахи. У него была задача достичь реализации в практике. Такие, как он, - редки.


Валерий пошел таки в монахи. Именно в тот период, когда у него был маленький сын и больная жена, а также старенькая бедная мать. И был он тогда вполне здоров. Но это его дело и жизнь была, это понятно, был он всего лишь человек, которому свойственно ошибаться. Ну и я конечно подразумевала уход в монахи как более эффективный способ реализации плодов. У меня больше сомнения в себе, как и писала, отсюда все вопросы эти, может не к месту. Просто я уперлась по ощущениям в некий потолок, когда знаю, что делать, но как будто нет условий и возможностей, хотя скорей всего это очередная иллюзия, с которой пора уже разбираться основательно))

----------


## Доня

> Есть и "принципы" Калама-сутты.
> Да и человек двигающийся к "городу Нск", насколько бы он не продвинулся в пути и где бы не остановился отдохнуть, уже ближе к "городу Нск" чем до того как начал движение или еслиб двигался в направлении к чемуто иному.
> И вообще, наши устремления это какраз и относится к тому, что переносится из жизни в жизнь, и что за собой ведёт всё остальное.


А вот это уже обнадеживает, ибо мои устремления сомнений у меня не вызывают)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2019)

----------


## Фил

> Что значит надо ли ему вообще? Надо ли мне избавиться от страданий? Конечно надо.


Ну вопрос был "вообще". 
"А вдруг потом выясниться, что это не надо, а время упущено?".
Но это с любой деятельностью 
А вдруг не надо было платить ипотеку 10 лет?
А вдруг не надо было в аспирантуре учиться?

Что тут .. подумайте и решите!

А почему у Вас тогда сомнения?
Достигнете ли результата?
По сравнению с ничего не деланием результат будет!
Однозначно!

----------

Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Не могли бы (для себя) ухватить свое чувство за хвост и вытянуть всю ящерицу?


Крайне полезный навык, кстати.




> Например, как _гипотетический вариант_: мне жаль тех ресурсов, которые я, отнимая их от других* забавных (или даже необходимых) вещей, посвятила изучению концепций, обозначаемых в миру как "буддизм", совершению практических инструкций, обозначаемых в миру словосочетанием "буддийские практики"; поскольку другое живое существо, которое хронологически, согласно усвоенным мною концепциям, должно родиться через некоторое время после моей кончины, в лучшем случае в форме человека [допустим жизнерадостный упитанный бородач на другом континенте] может пройти мимо того компендиума знаний, которые я сейчас накапливаю. => Жадность детектид => то, чем я занимаюсь, не Дхамма
> 
> *Дополнительный план. Если Дхамма рассматривается не как безальтернативный, неизбежный, единственно реальный путь для данного конкретного ума здесь и сейчас, то возникает _резонный вопрос_, а зачем собственно этим заниматься?


Здесь есть такой момент. Правда он не тхеревадинский. 
Имхо. Конкретные знания то вобщем то не при чем. Они просто как костыль или компас (в текущей жизни. хорошо, конечно, когда это есть. продвинешься дальше гораздо, чем если бы без них полз.)
Самсара - механизм духовной эволюции. (масло кунжутное из семени образуется-формируется)
И даже для не-буддистов - тоже. Просто петлять сильно дольше, и шишек больше будет.

Все лишнее отсекется. Буквальные знания - тоже. Но все нужное - останется, никуда не пропадет. 
Еще до кучи. Если взять некую абстрактную шкалу духовного развития (где конечный пункт - просветление), то на ней обычный буддист (ну скажем форумчаниин) будет отличаться от какого-нибудь гопника-злыдня буквально на считанные проценты. В абсолютном смысле, учитывая весь уже пройденный обоими путь. 
А не туда зашел если - штрафные круги (жизни) будут.
зы. это уже ни имхо, просто вольный пересказ учений.

Мы все есть Майтрея. в будущем. но не кто-то конретно. (да, понятно, здесь масса вопросов (про индивидуальный поток бытия). индивидуальность сохраняется до очень высоких уровней.)
тоже не имхо.

----------

Балдинг (06.03.2019), Доня (05.03.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Валерий пошел таки в монахи. Именно в тот период, когда у него был маленький сын и больная жена, а также старенькая бедная мать. И был он тогда вполне здоров. Но это его дело и жизнь была, это понятно, был он всего лишь человек, которому свойственно ошибаться. Ну и я конечно подразумевала уход в монахи как более эффективный способ реализации плодов. У меня больше сомнения в себе, как и писала, отсюда все вопросы эти, может не к месту. Просто я уперлась по ощущениям в некий потолок, когда знаю, что делать, но как будто нет условий и возможностей, хотя скорей всего это очередная иллюзия, с которой пора уже разбираться основательно))


Доня, в его случае было бы ошибкой не уйти в монахи. Его близкие справились, как справляются разведенные матери или вдовы, его личное присутствие было необязательно. Никто из его семьи не умер от голода на улице. Только вот не надо сюси-пуси. Его родные не были в таком уж плачевном состоянии, и, по крайней мере, много людей выживают в состояниях и похуже.

Не нужно примерять на себя его ситуацию. Нужно созреть до такого состояния, когда уход в монахи будет естесственным и единственно правильным выходом. Без сомнения. Все описание его опыта говорит об этом.

Он, - это он, а Вы, - это Вы. Я понимаю и разделяю Вашу точку зрения, поскольку у меня есть и старые, и малые, которые НЕ СПРАВЯТСЯ пока без меня, есть семья и муж, но не это меня держит, это все можно решить, стоит лишь захотеть. Но сама я не готова, и нет такого стремления, есть только возможность и желание уходить в небольшие ритриты. Впрочем, завтра все может измениться.)

Читаю об опыте Валерия , это удивительно слышать о таком....спасибо ему.

----------

Won Soeng (06.03.2019), Доня (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо, что раскрутили!) Только мне не жаль ресурсов, наоборот, готова их отдавать и дальше. В этом плане все хорошо. Просто есть сомнения в своих силах наверное, что удастся достичь результатов.


Попробуйте рассмотреть это в ином ключе. Вы сомневаетесь в Дхарме. Недостаток веры лишает Вас решимости, пылкости, усердия. Вы не верите, что Дхарма способна принести Вам плоды. Вы считаете себя особенной, настолько особенной, что Дхарме с Вами не справиться. Рассмотрите это как вариант самомнения и попробуйте его отбросить. Попробуйте довериться Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе на 100%. Попробуйте не взращивать самомнение, а взращивать веру. 

Возможно, в этих словах Вы обнаружите что-то обидное или язвительное. Посмотрите тогда, что именно уязвлено. Но, возможно, что нет. Я не старался уязвить Ваше самомнение нарочно. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы Вы заметили, а не вспыхнули безотчетно.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Не нужно примерять на себя его ситуацию. Нужно созреть до такого состояния, когда уход в монахи будет естесственным и единственно правильным выходом. .


Считать, что монашеская практика - единственный путь к освобождению - заблуждение. Когда-то тыщу лет назад я относился к монахам как с суперлюдям (примерно так, как это описано у Элиаде). Соответственно, стать бхиккху было моей заветной мечтой. Но годы шли, и постепенно мое мнение менялось. Близко пообщавшись с монахами, пронаблюдав их быт, я увидел, что время монаха по большей части занято выполнением вещей, совершенно далеких от реализации. Есть, конечно, центры усиленной медитации вроде монастыря Па Аук Саядо. Но и там вам придется подметать дорожки, и учить иностранный язык и изучать всякое разное, не имеющее к вам никакого отношения.

Я пришел к выводу, что монах - в первую очередь - это хранитель и распространитель Дхаммы. Во-вторую - он исполнитель религиозных обрядов по просьбам мирян. И только на третьем месте идет личная практика.

Сейчас я организовал свой быт таким образом, что время тратится почти что только на практику медитации. Я не трачу время на пиндапад - еду приносит "Утконос"или родственники. Мне не надо зубрить тексты на непонятном для меня языке. Меня никто не достает с просьбой освятить мопед. 

...А в перерывах я учу матчасть.  :Smilie:  За что спасибо, в частности, этому форуму!

----------

Ануруддха (07.03.2019), Фил (06.03.2019)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Считать, что монашеская практика - единственный путь к освобождению - заблуждение. Когда-то тыщу лет назад я относился к монахам как с суперлюдям (примерно так, как это описано у Элиаде). Соответственно, стать бхиккху было моей заветной мечтой. Но годы шли, и постепенно мое мнение менялось. Близко пообщавшись с монахами, пронаблюдав их быт, я увидел, что время монаха по большей части занято выполнением вещей, совершенно далеких от реализации. Есть, конечно, центры усиленной медитации вроде монастыря Па Аук Саядо. Но и там вам придется подметать дорожки, и учить иностранный язык и изучать всякое разное, не имеющее к вам никакого отношения.
> 
> Я пришел к выводу, что монах - в первую очередь - это хранитель и распространитель Дхаммы. Во-вторую - он исполнитель религиозных обрядов по просьбам мирян. И только на третьем месте идет личная практика.
> 
> Сейчас я организовал свой быт таким образом, что время тратится почти что только на практику медитации. Я не трачу время на пиндапад - еду приносит "Утконос"или родственники. Мне не надо зубрить тексты на непонятном для меня языке. Меня никто не достает с просьбой освятить мопед. 
> 
> ...А в перерывах я учу матчасть.  За что спасибо, в частности, этому форуму!


Вывод такой у Вас от незнания. В тхераваде, да и не только в ней, бОльшая часть монашеской общины существует для поддержки Дхармы, безусловно, но по моим наблюдениям, это как рабочий муравейник, почва, среда для редких, достигших такого уровня практики, которая позволяет достичь им высокой реализации. А так, монастырь не обладает возможностью отключиться от самсары)))

И вот эта часть редко видна мирянам, потому что община хранит свои тайны и поддерживает уединение таких особых людей. В Общине есть реализованные наставники, которые могут распознать возможности и задачи разных умов. И они помогают создать идеальные условия уединения такому монаху.

ВОт поэтому у Валерия был особый опыт и особая ситуация. Описания его опыта, - это редкая возможность узнать об ощущениях такого уровня.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Считать, что монашеская практика - единственный путь к освобождению - заблуждение. Когда-то тыщу лет назад я относился к монахам как с суперлюдям (примерно так, как это описано у Элиаде). Соответственно, стать бхиккху было моей заветной мечтой. Но годы шли, и постепенно мое мнение менялось. Близко пообщавшись с монахами, пронаблюдав их быт, я увидел, что время монаха по большей части занято выполнением вещей, совершенно далеких от реализации. Есть, конечно, центры усиленной медитации вроде монастыря Па Аук Саядо. Но и там вам придется подметать дорожки, и учить иностранный язык и изучать всякое разное, не имеющее к вам никакого отношения.
> 
> Я пришел к выводу, что монах - в первую очередь - это хранитель и распространитель Дхаммы. Во-вторую - он исполнитель религиозных обрядов по просьбам мирян. И только на третьем месте идет личная практика.
> 
> Сейчас я организовал свой быт таким образом, что время тратится почти что только на практику медитации. Я не трачу время на пиндапад - еду приносит "Утконос"или родственники. Мне не надо зубрить тексты на непонятном для меня языке. Меня никто не достает с просьбой освятить мопед. 
> 
> ...А в перерывах я учу матчасть.  За что спасибо, в частности, этому форуму!


Просто Вы думаете, что есть какая-то особенная практика, противоположная подметанию дорожек, изучению иностранного языка и всякого разного. Вы еще не увидели, что все это - и есть святая жизнь, не по форме, а по содержанию.
Держитесь ума, который не выбирает, что ему нравится делать, а чего не нравится. Ум, уединенный от мира - не спорит с миром, не гнушается миром. Он невозмутим миром и ясно наблюдает возникновение и прекращение любых мирских феноменов, любых ситуаций, тенденций и склонностей. 

Как только Вы отстранились от мнений, идей, желаемого и нежелаемого, Вы вступаете в невозмутимость. И тогда нет проблем - подметать дорожки, успокаивать родственников усопших, наставлять обиженных и обидчиков, учить языки и всякое разное.

----------

Кивал (06.03.2019), Монферран (06.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> И вот эта часть редко видна мирянам, потому что община хранит свои тайны и поддерживает уединение таких особых людей. В Общине есть реализованные наставники, которые могут распознать возможности и задачи разных умов. И они помогают создать идеальные условия уединения такому монаху.


Не знаю, где Вы такое видели. Может, в Тибете это и так. А в Тае все совершенно наоборот. Все, что представляет интерес - выбрасывается на рынок почти мгновенно.
Да и чего таинственность разводить? Мы ж не тантрики. Если что надо - определение своего уровня развития, главные препятствия и т д - все есть в разжеванном виде. 




> ВОт поэтому у Валерия был особый опыт и особая ситуация. Описания его опыта, - это редкая возможность узнать об ощущениях такого уровня


По-моему, Вы очень сильно переоцениваете его опыт. Для меня он пример человека необычного, но очень сильно заблудившегося. 
А что до переживаний при медитации - так ведь в тхераваде это далеко не самое главное.

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2019), Фил (06.03.2019)

----------


## Мансур

> Просто Вы думаете, что есть какая-то особенная практика, противоположная подметанию дорожек, изучению иностранного языка и всякого разного. Вы еще не увидели, что все это - и есть святая жизнь, не по форме, а по содержанию... Как только Вы отстранились от мнений, идей, желаемого и нежелаемого, Вы вступаете в невозмутимость. И тогда нет проблем - подметать дорожки, успокаивать родственников усопших, наставлять обиженных и обидчиков, учить языки и всякое разное.


Дорогой далекий друх!
У нас с Вами гранаты уж очень разной системы. Мой Будда не учил недвойственности. И куче других вещей, столь близких Вашему уму. Соответственно, есть (и будет есть) желаемое, есть цели, есть поступки, которые ведут к ним, есть благая и есть неблагая карма. Но невозмутимость не настолько важна, чтобы ставить ее во главу всего. Если я достигну 4й джханы (хи-хи!) я пересмотрю свой список интересов. А до этого времени и метаться нечего

----------


## Монферран

> Попробуйте рассмотреть это в ином ключе. Вы сомневаетесь в Дхарме. Недостаток веры лишает Вас решимости, пылкости, усердия. Вы не верите, что Дхарма способна принести Вам плоды. Вы считаете себя особенной, настолько особенной, что Дхарме с Вами не справиться. Рассмотрите это как вариант самомнения и попробуйте его отбросить. Попробуйте довериться Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе на 100%. Попробуйте не взращивать самомнение, а взращивать веру. 
> 
> Возможно, в этих словах Вы обнаружите что-то обидное или язвительное. Посмотрите тогда, что именно уязвлено. Но, возможно, что нет. Я не старался уязвить Ваше самомнение нарочно. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы Вы заметили, а не вспыхнули безотчетно.


Эти слова верны на 146%. Я воспринимаю их как обращенные ко мне и не нахожу в них ничего обидного. Действительно, мало веры в то, что Дхарма может принести плод. Восторг и отстранение от препятствий помнятся в прошлом, но их не вернуть сей момент. Препятствие распознается, отстранение представляется. Если бы 4БИ распознавались сейчас, плод был бы очевиден. Если 4БИ не распознаются сейчас, могут не быть распознаны никогда.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дорогой далекий друх!
> У нас с Вами гранаты уж очень разной системы. Мой Будда не учил недвойственности. И куче других вещей, столь близких Вашему уму. Соответственно, есть (и будет есть) желаемое, есть цели, есть поступки, которые ведут к ним, есть благая и есть неблагая карма. Но невозмутимость не настолько важна, чтобы ставить ее во главу всего. Если я достигну 4й джханы (хи-хи!) я пересмотрю свой список интересов. А до этого времени и метаться нечего


У нас один Будда, а не разные. Вы нашли несколько поводов, чтобы не слышать моих слов, что ж, не буду и настаивать.

----------

Мансур (06.03.2019), Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эти слова верны на 146%. Я воспринимаю их как обращенные ко мне и не нахожу в них ничего обидного. Действительно, мало веры в то, что Дхарма может принести плод. Восторг и отстранение от препятствий помнятся в прошлом, но их не вернуть сей момент. Препятствие распознается, отстранение представляется. Если бы 4БИ распознавались сейчас, плод был бы очевиден. Если 4БИ не распознаются сейчас, могут не быть распознаны никогда.


Значит и препятствие представляется. Когда препятствие распознается - невозможно представить отстраненность от него, поскольку препятствие - распознается. Пока оно распознается - вот оно. Наблюдайте препятствие. И увидите его возникновение. Увидев его возникновение - увидите его невозникшим. Это и значит отстраниться от препятствия.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Значит и препятствие представляется. Когда препятствие распознается - невозможно представить отстраненность от него, поскольку препятствие - распознается. Пока оно распознается - вот оно. Наблюдайте препятствие. И увидите его возникновение. Увидев его возникновение - увидите его невозникшим. Это и значит отстраниться от препятствия.


Я наблюдаю препятствие. Вы считаете, что я представляю препятствие.

_"Наблюдайте препятствие. И увидите его возникновение."_ Но возникновение я не вижу. Значит ли это, что я не наблюдаю, а представляю? Возникновение загадочно для меня. Не могу указать: вот - возникновение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я наблюдаю препятствие. Вы считаете, что я представляю препятствие.
> 
> _"Наблюдайте препятствие. И увидите его возникновение."_ Но возникновение я не вижу. Значит ли это, что я не наблюдаю, а представляю? Возникновение загадочно для меня. Не могу указать: вот - возникновение.


Если Вы наблюдаете препятствие, но не наблюдаете его возникновение, обратите внимание на то, что наблюдает.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Если Вы наблюдаете препятствие, но не наблюдаете его возникновение, обратите внимание на то, что наблюдает.


Ничего такого, что наблюдает, не наблюдается.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Доня

> Попробуйте рассмотреть это в ином ключе. Вы сомневаетесь в Дхарме. Недостаток веры лишает Вас решимости, пылкости, усердия. Вы не верите, что Дхарма способна принести Вам плоды. Вы считаете себя особенной, настолько особенной, что Дхарме с Вами не справиться. Рассмотрите это как вариант самомнения и попробуйте его отбросить. Попробуйте довериться Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе на 100%. Попробуйте не взращивать самомнение, а взращивать веру. 
> 
> Возможно, в этих словах Вы обнаружите что-то обидное или язвительное. Посмотрите тогда, что именно уязвлено. Но, возможно, что нет. Я не старался уязвить Ваше самомнение нарочно. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы Вы заметили, а не вспыхнули безотчетно.


В том то и дело, что я не в Дхарме сомневаюсь(, а в своих способностях достичь определенных результатов, ну к примеру, че уж там скромничать, плода сотапаны)). И да, в плане обидчивости нет проблем, наоборот спасибо за свежий взгляд со стороны!

----------


## Фил

> В том то и дело, что я не в Дхарме сомневаюсь(, а в своих способностях достичь определенных результатов, ну к примеру, че уж там скромничать, плода сотапаны)). И да, в плане обидчивости нет проблем, наоборот спасибо за свежий взгляд со стороны!


Так не вписывайтесь в эту иерархию.
Это же не дхарма-спорт.
Идите своим путём.
Соревнуйтесь с собой.

Йогу тоже ведь в йога-спорт превратили

----------

Доня (07.03.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> В том то и дело, что я не в Дхарме сомневаюсь(, а в своих способностях достичь определенных результатов, ну к примеру, че уж там скромничать, плода сотапаны)). И да, в плане обидчивости нет проблем, наоборот спасибо за свежий взгляд со стороны!


Когда замечаете мысль с сомнением или самоуничижением или сопровождающее такое сомнение неприятное чувство или ощущение, например, напряжение мышц в районе солнечного сплетения, то просто сделайте в уме отметку - это самомнение, следствие жажды.

Самомнение - это когда происходит сравнение: лучше, хуже, такой же. Это обусловленный, механический процесс.

Если вы лишь отметите наличие такой мысли и не станете дальше ее обдумывать, поддаваясь чувству, которую эта мысль породит, то вы увидите, что эта мысль как сама по себе возникла, так и исчезнет, сама по себе, без всякого вашего участия. Это не вы ее подумали изначально, вы ее заметили, когда она уже возникла, и поэтому она не ваша, это не вы, это не ваше я. Это обусловленное. С исчезновением исходной мысли и от сомнений не останется ровным счетом ничего. Вы сделаете эту мысль своей, если в силу незнания присвоите ее авторство - это моя мысль, это я ее подумала, это такова я, я несу за это ответственность, - начав цепляться и развивать эту мгновенную мысль дальше намеренно, следуя прочь от неприятного вызываемого ей чувства к более приятному или не-неприятному.

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2019), Доня (07.03.2019), Шуньшунь (06.03.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так не вписывайтесь в эту иерархию.
> Это же не дхарма-спорт.
> Идите своим путём.
> Соревнуйтесь с собой.
> 
> *Йогу тоже ведь в йога-спорт превратили*


Кмк., больше корень проблемы что начали обсуждать, как раз вот в таком: _раньше было некое идеальное правильное, а вот сейчас ...._
Отсюда и сомнения, вот я такой\такая как есть, а вот идеально правильный образ (которого то в реальности и вообщет - нет, да не было)

Касаемо же йоги, то издревле традиционно соревнования проводились, в йогасанах, в понимании теории и прочем. Победители титуловались, напр. Йогаачарьей.
Да и сейчас традиционные проводятся, причём вайрагйи участвуют, санйаси, натхи ...
А на "западе" какраз то более  популярен, взращён и продвигается _идеализированный образ_, да традиционалистов идеально-духовники клеймят  )

----------

Фил (07.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ничего такого, что наблюдает, не наблюдается.


Всякое наблюдение распадается на наблюдаемое, наблюдающее их контакт.

----------

Монферран (06.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Всякое наблюдение распадается на наблюдаемое, наблюдающее их контакт.


Я не знаю, что с этим делать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не знаю, что с этим делать.


Вам знакома метафора зонда? Из психологии? 

Когда Вы что-то ощупываете палкой, Вы не распознаете палку, пока она стабильна. Но если она сломается, или станет изгибаться, Вы заметите ее. 

Так и устроено воспринимающее. Оно обычно незаметно, из-за большей стабильности. Но все изменчиво. И воспринимающее иногда обнаруживается, становится заметным.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Вам знакома метафора зонда? Из психологии? 
> 
> Когда Вы что-то ощупываете палкой, Вы не распознаете палку, пока она стабильна. Но если она сломается, или станет изгибаться, Вы заметите ее. 
> 
> Так и устроено воспринимающее. Оно обычно незаметно, из-за большей стабильности. Но все изменчиво. И воспринимающее иногда обнаруживается, становится заметным.


Как не в теории заметить подобную изменчивость - загадка. Может быть, я один такой тупой, а все остальные давно замечают изменчивость воспринимающего?  :Cry:

----------


## Фил

> Кмк., больше корень проблемы что начали обсуждать, как раз вот в таком: _раньше было некое идеальное правильное, а вот сейчас ...._
> Отсюда и сомнения, вот я такой\такая как есть, а вот идеально правильный образ (которого то в реальности и вообщет - нет, да не было)
> 
> Касаемо же йоги, то издревле традиционно соревнования проводились, в йогасанах, в понимании теории и прочем. Победители титуловались, напр. Йогаачарьей.
> Да и сейчас традиционные проводятся, причём вайрагйи участвуют, санйаси, натхи ...
> А на "западе" какраз то более  популярен, взращён и продвигается _идеализированный образ_, да традиционалистов идеально-духовники клеймят  )


Ну значит не "раньше было идеально, а вот сейчас...", а "вот так вот не надо"  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Когда замечаете мысль с сомнением или самоуничижением или сопровождающее такое сомнение неприятное чувство или ощущение, например, напряжение мышц в районе солнечного сплетения, то просто сделайте в уме отметку - это самомнение, следствие жажды.
> 
> Самомнение - это когда происходит сравнение: лучше, хуже, такой же. Это обусловленный, механический процесс.
> 
> Если вы лишь отметите наличие такой мысли и не станете дальше ее обдумывать, поддаваясь чувству, которую эта мысль породит, то вы увидите, что эта мысль как сама по себе возникла, так и исчезнет, сама по себе, без всякого вашего участия. Это не вы ее подумали изначально, вы ее заметили, когда она уже возникла, и поэтому она не ваша, это не вы, это не ваше я. Это обусловленное. С исчезновением исходной мысли и от сомнений не останется ровным счетом ничего. Вы сделаете эту мысль своей, если в силу незнания присвоите ее авторство - это моя мысль, это я ее подумала, это такова я, я несу за это ответственность, - начав цепляться и развивать эту мгновенную мысль дальше намеренно, следуя прочь от неприятного вызываемого ей чувства к более приятному или не-неприятному.


Спасибо, большое!

----------


## Хотсан

> Как не в теории заметить подобную изменчивость - загадка. Может быть, я один такой тупой, а все остальные давно замечают изменчивость воспринимающего?


По выходным я - само спокойствие )

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как не в теории заметить подобную изменчивость - загадка. Может быть, я один такой тупой, а все остальные давно замечают изменчивость воспринимающего?


Просто Вы думаете, что нужно заметить что-то такое, особенное. 
Начните пить очень сладкий чай. Сладость чай неизменна во всей кружке, но Ваши ощущения сладости - изменчивы. Потому что меняется опора, она непостоянна.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019), Шуньшунь (07.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Просто Вы думаете, что нужно заметить что-то такое, особенное. 
> Начните пить очень сладкий чай. Сладость чай неизменна во всей кружке, но Ваши ощущения сладости - изменчивы. Потому что меняется опора, она непостоянна.


Отстранения от препятствий вряд ли можно достичь питьем чая. В отстранении нет ничего особенного, опыт отстраненности припоминается, но вопрос в том, как хотя бы раз сделать снова. Представьте, что это никак не удается, и тогда предыдущий опыт будет видеться удачей, а не навыком.

----------


## Хотсан

> Как не в теории заметить подобную изменчивость - загадка.


https://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/depercep.htm

Там про то как формируется представление о помехах дыханию и как можно работать с распознаванием для их устранения, но дыхание в данном случае это просто модель. Короче, речь о возможностях произвольного формирования представлений, конструирования наименее "страдательных" представлений.

----------

Монферран (07.03.2019), Шуньшунь (07.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Это обусловленный, механический процесс.
> Если вы лишь отметите наличие такой мысли и не станете дальше ее обдумывать, поддаваясь чувству, которую эта мысль породит, то вы увидите, что эта мысль как сама по себе возникла, так и исчезнет, сама по себе, без всякого вашего участия. Это не вы ее подумали изначально, вы ее заметили, когда она уже возникла, и поэтому она не ваша, это не вы, это не ваше я. Это обусловленное.


Т.е. откуда появились эти мысли не стоит даже предполагать? Просто принять как данность обусловленность?

----------

Шавырин (07.03.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Вообще это зависит от того, что вы в тот момент делаете и с какой целью. Но наверное все-таки лучше начать с теории.

----------


## Доня

> Вообще это зависит от того, что вы в тот момент делаете и с какой целью. Но наверное все-таки лучше начать с теории.


Дак я про теорию. Ведь обусловленность =безначальность.

----------


## Фил

> Дак я про теорию. Ведь обусловленность =безначальность.


Да, до бесконечности будете предполагать.
Но по своему опыту, мне помогло убрать мысли о будущем. Прошлое меня и так не очень интересовало.

----------

Доня (08.03.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Если вы не устраните неведение, в том числе и благодаря исследованию феноменов, то вы не устраните причины, которая приводит к возникновению самомнения и сомнений, а раз не устранена причина, то самомнение и сомнения продолжат возникать всякий раз, когда для их возникновения будет причина и необходимые благоприятные условия.

----------

Доня (08.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отстранения от препятствий вряд ли можно достичь питьем чая. В отстранении нет ничего особенного, опыт отстраненности припоминается, но вопрос в том, как хотя бы раз сделать снова. Представьте, что это никак не удается, и тогда предыдущий опыт будет видеться удачей, а не навыком.


Вы размышляете. Это что, так сложно попить чай и проследить за изменчивостью восприятия его вкуса и аромата?

Зачем представлять, что никак не удается отстраниться? Прямо сейчас отведите взгляд от этих букв. Вот, Вы отстранились от их чтения. Что в этом такого сложного?

Вы моделируете себе какие-то мистические способы, которые не нужны. Все выполняется прямо, непосредственно.

----------

Монферран (09.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, до бесконечности будете предполагать.
> Но по своему опыту, мне помогло убрать мысли о будущем. Прошлое меня и так не очень интересовало.


Просто само восприятие движения, времени - уже обусловлено. Поэтому и обусловленность выходит за представления о времени, идея начала просто неприменима к обуслослвенности. На северном полюсе нет черной дыры, просто неприменимо больше обозначение направления "на север".

----------

Доня (09.03.2019), Монферран (09.03.2019), Фил (09.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы размышляете. Это что, так сложно попить чай и проследить за изменчивостью восприятия его вкуса и аромата?
> 
> Зачем представлять, что никак не удается отстраниться? Прямо сейчас отведите взгляд от этих букв. Вот, Вы отстранились от их чтения. Что в этом такого сложного?
> 
> Вы моделируете себе какие-то мистические способы, которые не нужны. Все выполняется прямо, непосредственно.


Это замечательно, что это столь тривиально. Я и сам хотел упомянуть Ваш пример с буквами, но побоялся показаться ироничным (о, это же так элементарно, а я тут трудности выдумываю). Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы отстранение от препятствия было таким элементарным. Но если я скажу, что возникновение и прекращение препятствия элементарно замечается, погрешу против истины. Только и всего. Здесь нет какой-то особенной "мысли". Плод не достигается.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это замечательно, что это столь тривиально. Я и сам хотел упомянуть Ваш пример с буквами, но побоялся показаться ироничным (о, это же так элементарно, а я тут трудности выдумываю). Мне бы очень хотелось, чтобы отстранение от препятствия было таким элементарным. Но если я скажу, что возникновение и прекращение препятствия элементарно замечается, погрешу против истины. Только и всего. Здесь нет какой-то особенной "мысли". Плод не достигается.


Плод. Какой же плод Вы хотели бы достичь?

----------

Монферран (09.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Плод. Какой же плод Вы хотели бы достичь?


Вот: препятствия возникли. Вот: препятствия прекращены. Пусть это будет так же очевидно, как сладость чая или чернота букв.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот: препятствия возникли. Вот: препятствия прекращены. Пусть это будет так же очевидно, как сладость чая или чернота букв.


Что же Вы называете препятствиями?

----------

Монферран (09.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Что же Вы называете препятствиями?


Пять препятствий.



1. Чувственные желания (камаччанда)
2. Недоброжелательность (вьяпада)
3. Лень и апатия (тхина-миддха)
4. Неугомонность и сожаление (уддхачча-куккучча)
5. Скептические сомнения (вичикиччха)


– желание чувственных удовольствий,                                                  актуальная (здесь и сейчас) чувственная жажда,
 – недоброжелательность,                                                                     актуальная недоброжелательность,
 – лень и сонливость,                                                                            актуальная лень,
 – тревога и беспокойство,                                                                    актуальная тревожность,
 – сомнение и нерешительность,                                                              актуальные сомнения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пять препятствий.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Чувственные желания (камаччанда)
> 2. Недоброжелательность (вьяпада)
> 3. Лень и апатия (тхина-миддха)
> 4. Неугомонность и сожаление (уддхачча-куккучча)
> 5. Скептические сомнения (вичикиччха)
> ...



Какая сейчас жажда чувственных удовольствий распознается?

----------

Монферран (09.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Какая сейчас жажда чувственных удовольствий распознается?


Как описать жажду? Вот: жажда, или зуд. Нечто более конкретное будет порицаемым размышлением.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как описать жажду? Вот: жажда, или зуд. Нечто более конкретное будет порицаемым размышлением.


Размышления могут иметь конкретный предмет или абстрактный предмет. Вы хотели когда-нибудь в туалет?

----------

Монферран (10.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Размышления могут иметь конкретный предмет или абстрактный предмет. Вы хотели когда-нибудь в туалет?


Каким бы ни был позыв - это условие неудовлетворенности.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Балдинг

Дочитал книгу.
Выражаю благодарность:
Анагарике Вирагананде за исповедь;
г-ну Ассаджи за публикацию и труд, создавший предпосылки к тому, чтобы такая публикация была возможна.

Sorry for off.
Книга предоставляет достаточно материала для осмысления. Сейчас же хотелось бы уточнить лишь один факультативный аспект.
Вызывает любопытство описанный феномен свечения тела. В этой связи было бы интересно услышать мнения более осведомленных коллег.
Варианты (но не исчерпывающий план):
а) это субъективный феномен, воспринимаемый только субъектом; или
б) явление, которое проявляется также и во вне, и доступное восприятию обычным человеческим глазом как "физическое явление".
Приходилось ли бывалым лично наблюдать такие феномены и при каких обстоятельствах.

----------

Иван З. (10.03.2019), Шавырин (10.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Каким бы ни был позыв - это условие неудовлетворенности.


А вот это - рассуждение.

----------

Монферран (11.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> А вот это - рассуждение.


Когда прямой путь не работает, люди впадают в рассуждения. Никто не рассуждает, зачем нужно идти в туалет. Но препятствия при этом не преодолеваются.

----------


## Балдинг

> Просто я *уперлась по ощущениям в некий потолок*, когда знаю, что делать, но как будто нет условий и возможностей, хотя скорей всего это очередная иллюзия, с которой пора уже разбираться основательно))


Хорошо сказано.

Явный план

Есть мнение, что это не иллюзия.
Хотя в тот раз в другой теме не удалось донести до понимания Владимира Николаевича каким образом семья может являться помехой, но читая в суттах: "...оставил большой круг родственников, оставил малый круг родственников..." явное остается явным.

Аллегория явного плана

Борис пел: "... нам изначально дан выбор история или любовь". Дхамма -- как бы история. Семья -- как бы любовь.

Рационализация

Помните в к/ф "Картофельный папа" герой Смоктуновского говорит герою Абулова: "Придумаешь что-нибудь, ты же у нас придумщик"?
Ум у нас придумщик, придумает что-нибудь :-) А доктрина поможет :-)

Дополнительный план

Само состояние упертости в потолок интересное :-) [иногда продуктивное]

----------

Доня (11.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда прямой путь не работает, люди впадают в рассуждения. Никто не рассуждает, зачем нужно идти в туалет. Но препятствия при этом не преодолеваются.


Не будьте тем, кто впадает. Не будьте тем, у кого не преодолеваются.

----------

Монферран (11.03.2019)

----------


## Доня

> Само состояние упертости в потолок интересное :-) [иногда продуктивное]


Спасибо за анализ. Насчет состояния «потолка»— да, продуктивное, знаю!☺

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Не будьте тем, кто впадает. Не будьте тем, у кого не преодолеваются.


Такой проблемы нет: чтобы не быть тем, у кого чай не пьется, сладость не ощущается, буквы не читаются. Почему же таки препятствия не преодолеваются? Видимо это не столь элементарно, это труднодостижимо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Как скажете. Достигайте трудно.

----------

Монферран (11.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Как скажете. Достигайте трудно.


Не важно, что я скажу. Непонятно, как практика питья чая может избавить от препятствий. Непонятно, как тривиальность прекращения чтения связана с прекращением препятствий. Непонятно, как позыв в туалет связан с прекращением одного из препятствий. Люди ходят в туалет и не рассуждают, но разве это избавляет от препятствий? Как отстраниться от препятствий подобно этим примерам? Легкость и трудность связана с подобием. Если это столь же тривиально, примеры валидны, а иначе, получается: вот примеры, как хотите, так и связывайте с темой отстранения.

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда Вы ясно видите от чего следует отстранится, это не вызывает трудности. Когда Вы лишь моделируете препятствия - Вы можете моделировать и трудности отстранения.

----------

Монферран (11.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Когда Вы ясно видите от чего следует отстранится, это не вызывает трудности. Когда Вы лишь моделируете препятствия - Вы можете моделировать и трудности отстранения.


Почему же буквы ясно видны, и от чтения легко отстраниться, а препятствия вроде сомнений, казалось бы тоже видны, но оказывается не видны?

----------


## Алик

> Дочитал книгу.
> Выражаю благодарность:
> Анагарике Вирагананде за исповедь;
> г-ну Ассаджи за публикацию и труд, создавший предпосылки к тому, чтобы такая публикация была возможна.
> 
> Sorry for off.
> Книга предоставляет достаточно материала для осмысления. Сейчас же хотелось бы уточнить лишь один факультативный аспект.
> Вызывает любопытство описанный феномен свечения тела. В этой связи было бы интересно услышать мнения более осведомленных коллег.
> Варианты (но не исчерпывающий план):
> ...


https://vk.com/video1363949_169272624

----------

Балдинг (14.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему же буквы ясно видны, и от чтения легко отстраниться, а препятствия вроде сомнений, казалось бы тоже видны, но оказывается не видны?


Потому что Вы думаете будто сомнения это что-то особенное. Вы сейчас прометозите или нет?

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019), Шуньшунь (12.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Потому что Вы думаете будто сомнения это что-то особенное.


Ну, после того, как Вы сказали, что не вижу, а моделирую, действительно, показалось: может, это что-то особенное.
Вот, например, вижу букву б. А Вы мне скажете, что я её моделирую и не вижу. И тогда - вах, земля плоская или круглая...  :Embarrassment: 




> Вы сейчас прометозите или нет?


Что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, после того, как Вы сказали, что не вижу, а моделирую, действительно, показалось: может, это что-то особенное.
> Вот, например, вижу букву б. А Вы мне скажете, что я её моделирую и не вижу. И тогда - вах, земля плоская или круглая... 
> 
> 
> Что Вы имеете в виду?


Это выдуманное слово. Когда Вы видите букву - Вы знаете. Вы смогли прочитать буквы и сложить слово. И что обнаружилось? Это обнаружилось ясно. Но Вы проскочили это и отреагировали привычным способом. Собака бежит за костью.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Это выдуманное слово. Когда Вы видите букву - Вы знаете. Вы смогли прочитать буквы и сложить слово. И что обнаружилось? Это обнаружилось ясно. Но Вы проскочили это и отреагировали привычным способом. Собака бежит за костью.


А как правильно отреагировать? Покажите, пожалуйста. Как учат в дзен, позвольте теперь я Вас спрошу: 




> Вы сейчас прометозите или нет?


Если препятствия не видны, отстраниться от них невозможно. Но не видны они только потому, что считаются особенными. Но почему того же самого не происходит с буквами или сладостью чая? Почему эти вещи так же не считаются особенными? Почему с ними не возникает проблемы, а с препятствиями возникают? Как будто у препятствий есть ещё какие-то препятствия на пути обнаружения препятствий.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как правильно отреагировать? Покажите, пожалуйста. Как учат в дзен, позвольте теперь я Вас спрошу: 
> 
> Если препятствия не видны, отстраниться от них невозможно. Но не видны они только потому, что считаются особенными. Но почему того же самого не происходит с буквами или сладостью чая? Почему эти вещи так же не считаются особенными? Почему с ними не возникает проблемы, а с препятствиями возникают? Как будто у препятствий есть ещё какие-то препятствия на пути обнаружения препятствий.


Вы же уже знаете, что такое "не знаю".
У кого возникают проблемы? 

Препятствия вполне конкретны. Прямо сейчас у Вас есть чувственные желания? Может быть Вы голодны, хотите в туалет, что-то болит? Читая этот текст есть ли у Вас помеха телесных чувств? Можете ли вспомнить, как не могли сосредоточиться из-за тела, требующего внимания?

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019)

----------


## Монферран

> Вы же уже знаете, что такое "не знаю".
> У кого возникают проблемы? 
> 
> Препятствия вполне конкретны. Прямо сейчас у Вас есть чувственные желания? Может быть Вы голодны, хотите в туалет, что-то болит? Читая этот текст есть ли у Вас помеха телесных чувств? Можете ли вспомнить, как не могли сосредоточиться из-за тела, требующего внимания?


Есть и конкретное, и абстрактное (фоновая жажда). Проблема в том, что это "есть" (или "нет") - не то же самое, что "вот: заметно возникновение" и "вот: заметно прекращение".  Прекращение жажды не замечается подобно отводу взгляда от букв.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть и конкретное, и абстрактное (фоновая жажда). Проблема в том, что это "есть" (или "нет") - не то же самое, что "вот: заметно возникновение" и "вот: заметно прекращение".  Прекращение жажды не замечается подобно отводу взгляда от букв.


Продолжайте исследовать изменчивость. Не думайте о "фоновой жажде", не цепляйтесь за абстракцию. Уделите внимание конкретным проявлениям ума и тела. Пусть только конкретные проявления замечаются. Вот - вдох. Вот - пауза после вдоха. Вот -выдох. Вот - пауза после выдоха. Вот - прикосновение пальца к значку на клавиатуре на экране смартфона.Вот устремление пальца к экрану. Вот слово, направляющее пальцы к экрану. Такое наблюдение непривычно, поэтому не нужно его торопить. Нужно дать этому наблюдению созреть. И тогда "фоновая жажда" вполне наблюдается как конкретные образы, побуждающие ум и тело к действиям. В действиях эти образы действий проявляются, без действий они скрыты, не определены, потенциальны. 

Не думайте об этом. Найдите ум, спокойно наблюдающий проявленное и непроявленное, позвольте склонности пребывать в этом уме взрасти.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019), Шуньшунь (12.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть и конкретное, и абстрактное (фоновая жажда). Проблема в том, что это "есть" (или "нет") - не то же самое, что "вот: заметно возникновение" и "вот: заметно прекращение".  Прекращение жажды не замечается подобно отводу взгляда от букв.


"Отвод взгляда от букв" -- это работа или действия с внешними объектами.
Работа с клешами (загрязнениями ума) -- это работа с внутренними состояниями.

При этом, если действия с внешними объектами усваиваются/совершенствуются у человека с рождения, то работе с внутренними состояниями (типа неведения, влечения и/или отвращения...) у обычного невежественного человека уделяется неизмеримо меньше внимания.
Отсюда и разница.

Соответственно, для человека, заинтересованного в ослаблении собственных загрязнений/омрачений, в буддизме рекомендуются систематические медитации, а также контроль/отслеживание состояний собственного ума по жизни.
Первоначально, как правило, обнаруженную как внешнее проявление клешу (к примеру, злобу) остановить или отпустить бывает очень трудно, если вообще возможно.
Потому необходимо стремиться к фиксации и устранению клеш при самом их зарождении, когда их сила/власть над умом ещё слаба.
Но это достигается не сразу, а путём постоянного отслеживания состояний ума.

----------

Доня (12.03.2019), Яреб (12.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пусть только конкретные проявления замечаются. Вот - вдох. Вот - пауза после вдоха. Вот -выдох. Вот - пауза после выдоха.


При естественном дыхании паузы после вдоха быть не должно, сколько ни исследуй.
Потому такое рекомендательное описание с упоминанием паузы после вдоха -- свидетельство отсутствия опыта серьёзной практики анапанасати.

----------


## Won Soeng

> При естественном дыхании паузы после вдоха быть не должно, сколько ни исследуй.
> Потому такое рекомендательное описание с упоминанием паузы после вдоха -- свидетельство отсутствия опыта серьёзной практики анапанасати.


"не должно" - это размышление. Как дышете - то и исследуйте. Не нужно придумывать, как должно быть у всех и делать на этом основании такие желанные уму выводы.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019), Шуньшунь (13.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

А что это Алексей Л нашел такой интересный лайф-хак, как писать, чтобы ему не могли возразить? Красавчик!

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019), Шуньшунь (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "не должно" - это размышление.


"Не должно" -- это констатация факта/опыта. Не только моего, кстати.
А вот выдумывать (для всех, да?) не-ес-тест-вен-ну-ю паузу меж вдохом и выдохом -- это показательно для наставлений, взятых с потолка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Не должно" -- это констатация факта/опыта. Не только моего, кстати.
> А вот выдумывать (для всех, да?) не-ес-тест-вен-ну-ю паузу меж вдохом и выдохом -- это показательно для наставлений, взятых с потолка.


Можете считать, как хотите, какая разница? Я наблюдаю то, что наблюдаю, Ваша убежденность никак этого не меняет. Хоть каждую букву через дефис напишите.

----------

Монферран (12.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да ну, без проблем: наблюдения на потолке -- самое то для генерирования очередного публичного блефа с последующей демонстрацией глубочайшей личной самоуверенности и публикации очередной аутотренинговой формулировки типа: "Я совершенно в себе уверен, невзирая и вопреки": в форум -- как перед зеркалом, что характерно для глубоко неуверенных в себе подписчиков...

*К слову: размышлять -- при исследовании -- не-об-хо-ди-мо, ибо без размышления нет исследования.*

А больше тут и толковать не о чём.

----------


## Шуньшунь

Самая минимальная, труднозаметная пауза между вдохом и выдохом кстати может быть. Просто она настолько короткая, что незаметная.
Когда в легкие вошло достаточное количесвто воздуха, они расширились до определенной точки и начинают сужаться и вот в тот момент когда движение идет в другую сторону должна быть хотя мили-мили-мили секундная пауза. При смене движения в обратную сторону пауза должна быть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Не надо ничего придумывать. Я дышу квадратом регулярно, это один из методов лечения ВСД. А человек привыкает к тому, что делает регулярно.

Юй Кан как обычно судит по себе, да и сама склонность судить у него сильна и неодолима.

----------

Монферран (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не надо ничего придумывать. Я дышу квадратом регулярно, это один из методов лечения ВСД. А человек привыкает к тому, что делает регулярно.
> 
> Юй Кан как обычно судит по себе, да и сама склонность судить у него сильна и неодолима.


Ну вот, сначала -- о _собственной_ устоявшейся привычке, относящейся к лечению _личного_ заболевания (и никак не к буддизму), и тут же -- что Юй Кан, говорящий о правильной _общебуддийской_ практике анапанасати, судит _по себе_...
(Юй Кан, к слову, подозревал, что публично рекомендованное Вон Соном двухпаузное дыхание связано с личными хворями Вон Сона, вроде его астмы.)

----------


## Won Soeng

Судить, подозревать, обличать - эти склонности проявлены.

----------

Монферран (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Судить, подозревать, обличать - эти склонности проявлены.


И блеф даже оправдывающегося Вон Сона в очередной раз разоблачён.

----------

Алексей Л (13.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И блеф даже оправдывающегося Вон Сона в очередной раз разоблачён.


Вы сами себе фантазируете блеф, сами себе его разоблачаете. Типичная демагогия, лишь бы самоутвердиться. Но своих мотивов Вы, как обычно не рефлексируете, зачем? Вам главное обидчиков не забыть разоблачить. Зачем? А надо. Покоя нет. Никто не смеет Вам указывать, потому-то и стрелы отравленные всегда под рукой. А мотивация, конечно же чиста. 

Продолжайте, дорогой Юй Кан. С меня не убудет, а Вам очередные победы в Вашем воображении. 

Только подумайте, Вам не слишком ли сложно наблюдать за дыханием? Ведь Вы думаете, что Вон Сон блефует, говоря, что может за дыханием наблюдать. Нет-нет, конечно же не может. Кто же ему поверит?  :Smilie:  Такое сложнейшее мероприятие.

----------

Монферран (13.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Алексей Л тоже охвачен зудом возражения без ответа. Как же его достал этот Вон Сон своими сообщениями. Но зачем это отслеживать в уме? Нет, нужно просто поострее отреагировать, да так, чтобы этот Вон Сон и ответить-то не смог.

----------

Монферран (13.03.2019), Шуньшунь (13.03.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

ИТОГО, НА БЛАГО ВСЕХ ЧУВСТВУЮЩИХ СУЩЕСТВ:
-- проанализирована и скорректирована кэкспертная наставническая аналогия вонсонистского "отвода взгляда от букв" и буддистского усмирения клеш;
-- разоблачена подмена буддистской практики созерцания дыхания одним из методов лечения ВСД.
При этом в результате произведённых работ ни одного вонсониста не пострадало.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИТОГО, НА БЛАГО ВСЕХ ЧУВСТВУЮЩИХ СУЩЕСТВ:
> -- проанализирована и скорректирована кэкспертная наставническая аналогия вонсонистского "отвода взгляда от букв" и буддистского усмирения клеш;
> -- разоблачена подмена буддистской практики созерцания дыхания одним из методов лечения ВСД.
> При этом в результате произведённых работ ни одного вонсониста не пострадало.


Самоутвердились?  :Smilie:  С облегчением.

----------

Монферран (14.03.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Алексей Л, балуйтесь на здоровье. Какая разница, каким именно способом Вы пытаетесь самовыражаться? Вы пишете и читаете ответы. Что изменилось?

----------

Монферран (14.03.2019)

----------

